# *~*The Sheena Photo Thread*~*



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

More . . .


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very beautiful horse!! Great pics!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE her color. She is a gorgeous girl. You look great together too.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks guys!

VB


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sheena's gorgeous! She looks appendix, what breed is she?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks! Nope! She's an Arab X Welsh...Most people say Morgan, never Appendix though...

VB


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

What a sweet little girl!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks LilRuffian!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Heres some from this weekend. She has been AMAZING lately! We have been getting back into jumping, and we have a 2-Phase coming up on the 14th. Our first try at BN at an event!!!
Here she is <3!!!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Here are some new ones from the show!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

You two look great!! And I love Sheena


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks!

VB


----------



## HorseLover96 (May 7, 2011)

shes very very pretty !


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks HorseLover...she looks even better when she's not so fat!

VB


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

New pics from clinic!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

yellow looks amazing on her!!!!!! shes gorgeous :]


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful horse!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks, Yellow is my favorite color and I just happen to have 3 horses that it looks good on!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I like thiiiiiiis one


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I love how you did her mane for the show! It is so creative, I wish that my gelding was a mare sometimes so I could decorate him. I told my mom this the other day and she rolled her eyes at me HAHA


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh thanks!

I think it would look just fine on a gelding...


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Two more of one of our recent lessons. She was so, so, SO good!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

how high is she ??? 
she looks amazing!! 
arabs x welshies are one of the best breeds if you ask me


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

She's 14.2hh


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Super cute pictures.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

From our HT this weekend.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice pics of pretty horses.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's beautiful, and y'all look great together!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What a great looking team you two are!!!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Time for thread revision!


At an event










At a Hunter Pace










XC at our last event (BN)









Stadium at our last event











Being adorable










Being fat










Cantering









Poneeeh










"Can we go back now?"










Love this pony


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Oh my word, I love ALL of these photos! I LOVE THEM!  They are all soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute :3


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you so very much! Sheena Bean appreciates all of the love.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

When I see this particular photo








Im blown away by her... she was, what, 17? Thats just, so amazing... She seriously looks like a baby still... wow... She is aging BEAUTIFULLY!!! Looks at her jump! My word, what a awesome horse!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awwe thanks! She was 18 there. OH WAIT! You're right she was 17. We kinda thought she was a year older than she was for a while...but She was 17 there.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> Awwe thanks! She was 18 there. OH WAIT! You're right she was 17. We kinda thought she was a year older than she was for a while...but She was 17 there.


I have never in my life seen a horse at the age of 17 look so young  And act so young, and jump so welllll!! Super sad she is retired now


----------

